# And the look of...



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

The DREADED bath! SORRY Suki....this is what happens when you play in mud!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ha ha! How cute is that baby???? She's so adorable Joanne!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Ha ha! How cute is that baby???? She's so adorable Joanne!!


Have you ever seen such a filthy dirty fluff in your life? She knew it was going to be a long bath, lol!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Awww mom, but it was worth the fun!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Put a positive spin on it. Spa day - therapeutic mud bath followed by a relaxing soak in the tun - what could be better - a blow out and a mani-pedi - what a life!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, just look at that expression on her face!!! I am sure that she looked quite a bit different after her bath.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Too cute and funny!!! 😂


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

if looks could kill:innocent:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

maddysmom said:


> Have you ever seen such a filthy dirty fluff in your life? She knew it was going to be a long bath, lol!




unfortunately yes, I have one like your girls:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

TA DA!!! All cleaned up!
Still a little stained, 5 shampoos later but better👍


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Boy we clean up good. Luck just got his bath and blow out too.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

It must be bath day, Matilda and Maddie are about to have their spa day.
They smell so good after baths.
Suki honey you look beautiful :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks! She does clean up good! Spa day doesn't usually happen until Monday's because I'm always so embarrassed when the dog walker comes on Tuesdays if I wash them earlier in the weekend than that. This week was an exception!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uh of, someone's in "hot water." :blush: It's the price you pay for mud, Suki!! Don't you just love those deep kitchen sinks to clean them? .


wkomorow said:


> Put a positive spin on it. Spa day - therapeutic mud bath followed by a relaxing soak in the tun - what could be better - a blow out and a mani-pedi - what a life!


Where do I sign up?


maddysmom said:


> Thanks! She does clean up good! Spa day doesn't usually happen until Monday's because I'm always so embarrassed when the dog walker comes on Tuesdays if I wash them earlier in the weekend than that. This week was an exception!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:This is such a woman thing. If we have a cleaning lady, we clean up before they get to the house. If we're going to be groomed I make sure he's well brushed and combed. So Walter, do men care? Or figure, "that's what we're paying for." My dh teases me about "Oh cleaning lady must be coming. You're cleaning up.:angry: Shhh, he's right.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Uh of, someone's in "hot water." :blush: It's the price you pay for mud, Suki!! Don't you just love those deep kitchen sinks to clean them? .
> Where do I sign up?
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:This is such a woman thing. If we have a cleaning lady, we clean up before they get to the house. If we're going to be groomed I make sure he's well brushed and combed. So Walter, do men care? Or figure, "that's what we're paying for." My dh teases me about "Oh cleaning lady must be coming. You're cleaning up.:angry: Shhh, he's right.


Sue~you crack me up:HistericalSmiley:
I would like to hear Walters thoughts on this too! They(meaning men) probably could care a less or better yet make more of a mess unlike us who kill ourselves before that cleaning lady comes, lol.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Uh of, someone's in "hot water." :blush: It's the price you pay for mud, Suki!! Don't you just love those deep kitchen sinks to clean them? .
> Where do I sign up?
> 
> 
> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:This is such a woman thing. If we have a cleaning lady, we clean up before they get to the house. If we're going to be groomed I make sure he's well brushed and combed. So Walter, do men care? Or figure, "that's what we're paying for." My dh teases me about "Oh cleaning lady must be coming. You're cleaning up.:angry: Shhh, he's right.


I would never clean up before a cleaner comes. I just had my cellar cleaned out, I just told them to clean it up, I would not straighten it before they came, that is what I am paying them for. Every few years, things accumulate in the basement and I have someone clean it out. I actually enjoy housecleaning. I do a room a day (only takes 10-15 minutes). The only two jobs I hate are weekly cleaning the shower and glass door (two much up and down) and changing the bed every week. Though changing the bed is easier without a little helper climbing all over it, but he cries if I don't bring him upstairs when I go up.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Suki I have to admit you look lots better in your after picture . But I bet getting all muddy was alot of fun !!!! But, not so much fun... getting All clean


----------



## Cupidsmommy (Mar 12, 2015)

That one really did make me laugh out loud! I love!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow five shampoos both of you must of been exhausted😁.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK Walter, admit it (again). . . you hate trying to keep that fridge door cleaned & sparkling. . . but then we all do!


----------

